# Members Giving Forum Bad Name



## stagger lee (Jun 24, 2009)

Im no longer visiting this grow forum,because of several members that post neg bs,these online forums are for sharing,tips,teks,and opinions!But there are a few members that post their opinions,and those who dont feel the same way,get attacked(bully'd) w/neg replies over and over!startn shit and ? members integrity!Their know it all attitude gives the forum a bad rep!PEACE!!


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 24, 2009)

This experience is what you make of it... besides, not everyone needs to share the same opinion... Believe it or not, there are people here who have been growing longer than you've been alive 

Either way, no goodbye threads please


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 24, 2009)

So how is everyone else doing? Pretty good here!

Set up another cloning area in my kitchen... I wiped out an entire cabinet, drilled in, installed wiring and lights and can now fit another 400+ clones in the thing... I've also got shelves for 400 clones in my tent... 

$5.00 per clone * 800 = $4,000.00

I can produce 800 clones easy as pie.


*What have y'all been up to lately? *


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 24, 2009)

just got a new hat


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jun 24, 2009)

omfg... how big is ur fucking kitchen... thats insane lol.

well.... i got SIX!!! plants going... beat that........


and for the top post.... your a cry baby. get over it... thats what the internet is.... its not all roses and pie


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 24, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> So how is everyone else doing? Pretty good here!
> 
> Set up another cloning area in my kitchen... I wiped out an entire cabinet, drilled in, installed wiring and lights and can now fit another 400+ clones in the thing... I've also got shelves for 400 clones in my tent...
> 
> ...


I am pretty good, thanks for asking 

Just finished my Church grow and stoned like mofo off of it. Finishing up my Thai Skunks and should be ready in another 3-4 weeks.

Everything is peachy keen round these here parts.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

you still have room to cook and stuff or no?


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

thread jacked by a mod.... damn that's harsh. i'm a dick, we're all dicks if you catch us at a bad time...


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 24, 2009)

pretty sensitive today r we


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> you still have room to cook and stuff or no?


yeah but we don't really buy food and store it... we mostly have all of our food delivered, and we use the kitchen for making pot brownies, cookies, and other good stuff... 

and in regards to kitchen size, the cabinet has room for 6 trays (72 clones per tray) so at full capacity yeah I can fit that many cuts in there... the lights inside keep temps nice and warm... i'll post some pics here later...


and I didn't jack this thread... I just gave it a different purpose... like he said, he's no longer visiting, so he probably doesn't care if I make something good out of this thread


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

i didn't see that... he should be beaten with reeds, dr. evil status yo.

is it too late to plant tomatoes?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

stagger lee said:


> Im no longer visiting this grow forum,because of several members that post neg bs,these online forums are for sharing,tips,teks,and opinions!But there are a few members that post their opinions,and those who dont feel the same way,get attacked(bully'd) w/neg replies over and over!startn shit and ? members integrity!Their know it all attitude gives the forum a bad rep!PEACE!!


Get over it and just ignore the idiots. They come and go on every forum site and they are nothing to worry about. If your bothered about it that much then maybe you need to get off the internet all together coz they are everywhere over the net so its not just this site.

Ignore the wankers and dont give in to their bullshit!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 25, 2009)

Sometimes white rhinos turn a little pink. 






800 extra clones eh? Sounds like you're keeping busy.


----------



## stagger lee (Jul 1, 2009)

and I didn't jack this thread... I just gave it a different purpose... like he said, he's no longer visiting, so he probably doesn't care if I make something good out of this thread [/quote]
really gay! good thing your a mod otherwise youd just be a dickhead w/over 6000 posts.... and no life!
you can really dish it out but cant take it!


----------

